# Projects to Improve my HF Mini Mill



## 75Plus (Jan 2, 2012)

I have done several projects FOR my mini mill that some may find useful. Today I will show the spindle stop I made. This stop can be installed with NO dis assembly required. The existing access hole is such that it can be tapped with one of three taps. 3/8-24, 10mm or 1/8" pipe. You need about 1/4" of threads and they do not need to be quality threads for this project.


Starting with a 2 5/8" length of 5/16" round stock, I turned 2" of it to 1/4". I made a small flat on the end for the grub screw of a 1/4" set collar. Digging through my junk box I found a suitable spring with a id of slightly over 1/4" and 1 3/4" long. Next I found a brass fitting for copper tubing that had 1/8" pipe threads.

Using a 1/8 pipe tap I tapped the access hole about 1/4" deep. This hole being in cast iron I tapped it dry and used a small bar magnet to remove all the cuttings. Next I assembled the stop and threaded it into the tapped hole.










Here is the next project. I will post the details soon.

Mill Light




Joe


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 2, 2012)

Joe, I like that. Elegant in it's simplicity.


----------



## 75Plus (Jan 2, 2012)

Jerry Ekstrom said:


> Joe I assume this works like a lock on a hand grinder to hold the spindle while changing tools?
> 
> neat idea :thumbzup:
> 
> Jerry. :tiphat:



Yes Jerry, it works the same way. It replaces a piece of 8mm rod with a knob on one end that was the factory supplied lock. There are several versions around but I have not seen any like this one.

Joe


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 3, 2012)

Joe,
I really like the spring to withdraw the stop to insure you dont forget and turn on the machine and possibly damage something.  That gives it a way cool factor along with great basic usability.  Functional tools are great but the little flourishes like that are the difference between workable and unique.  Thank you for the photos and explanation of a neat little project.
Bob


----------

